# Check out who's the OFA May Health Champion



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

http://www.offa.org/healthchhavanese.html

yeah baby!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, that's really cool. I didn't realize that OFA did that. Very impressive!

Congratulations to Diane Klumb & "Doc" (Joanne Baldwin). What a cool award to get!

Edited to add: I just browsed through the Health Gallery and see several familar faces in other breeds too: James, Knotty, and Costello.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great site Greg, I did not realize this was available also. I think this would be a great tool for new potential owners doing there research when looking for a breeder.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I have everyone who inquires about a pup from me visit the site to learn more.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just wanted to clarify that I meant that I wasn't aware of the award given to a dog in the breed each month. I hadn't noticed that before.


> I think this would be a great tool for new potential owners doing there research when looking for a breeder.


 Most definitely, Leann! I use the OFA site for a lot of my own research and I encourage anyone who asks me about Havanese to be sure that both of the parents have had a bare minimum of the four HCA recommened tests (BAER, CERF, patellas and hips) done _before_ they breed the dogs. I even have a page on my web site called "Buyer Beware" where I encourage people to verify all the health testing themselves by going to OFA and not just take the breeder's word for it.

Greg, do you know how the Health award winner is chosen? Is it a random choosing from a dog that has passed all of their health testing or does it have to do with being a dog familiar to the show ring too (since I did recognize several of the other breed health champions) or something else? At any rate, I still think it is an impressive award.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm not totally sure. They have to be champions and have a CHIC number. I believe they have to have some depth and breadth to their pedigrees (healthwise) as well


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The depth and breadth would make sense (since it is an award through OFA).


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I just wanted to clarify that I meant that I wasn't aware of the award given to a dog in the breed each month. I hadn't noticed that before.
> Greg, do you know how the Health award winner is chosen? Is it a random choosing from a dog that has passed all of their health testing or does it have to do with being a dog familiar to the show ring too (since I did recognize several of the other breed health champions) or something else? At any rate, I still think it is an impressive award.


Anyone can submit to OFA info about their dog to be considered to be featured. It is on the same page as Keebler's info down at the bottom. It isn't an award though.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

This is true. The dog must only have multiple OFA certifications and has recently accomlished something on a National level..........like dog shows or as a producer.........then one may submit their dog. This limits it to the top dogs in their field.


----------

